# nesmith lake



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i saw a few shanty's out on the north end today , hope you guys did well. 
my question is ... years ago i was told the lake had high level of pcb's . then about 3-4 yrs ago , a guy told me there where virtually no fishhin there .


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

PCB's are most likely still there. The lake does not have strong inflowing or outflowing stream to flush the system.

The question is whether PCB's have accumulated in the bottom sediments and within the fishery food chain. Don't know, but based on the ecoysystem & watershed, I would continue to have doubts of eating such fish... whether they are bottom feeders (catfish, carp), mid-level (panfish, bass) or upper-level (pike).


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks ibj. i was thinking maybe the guys in those shanty's know a little secret :B


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I found this http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/donoteat.aspx Looks like only bottom feeding fish are on the list. Its sad that we have to watch how much fish we eat to avoid getting sick. On a happier note, i have been wondering about this lake too. You never really see many people fishing on it except a few people that live on the canal. There is always a bunch of people fishing in the metroparks lot that is connected to it. I was in that lot once and saw someone catch a pretty decent sized walleye believe it or not. So that always had me wondering whats in the main lake then. one of these days i might try and drag my canoe across the lot and check it out. Or maybe take an adventure on the ice. Someone once told me that there is a sunken dock in the back corner. so that would be a good place to start. 


James


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive fished nesmith several times in the summer and never saw any deformed fish or anything. In fact, they look healthier than fish in most lakes in the area, even the catfish! Its a great lake to shore fish if you know how to fish it. It took me a while. Last time i fished there in summer, i caught like 5 bass, and at least 20 cats. It was a good day! Never ice fished it tho.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Haven't been there for a few years but there used to be some real nice largemouth come out of there!
You could launch at Summit Lake and take the canal to Nesmith. The canal itself also held good numbers of largemouth. Made for a whole day of fishing!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife's cousin Janice drown in that lake, never did find out what actually happened. My wife grew up around there and says it was always polluted and thats all I know about lake Nesmeth, hint hint.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Someone once told me that there is a sunken dock in the back corner. so that would be a good place to start.


We used to swim there when I was a teenager and would lay on that dock. There was a swimpark back in the day at the end of Shoreline Drive that left the dock when they closed.
It was in pretty bad shape when we used it in the '80's. I would definately try fishing there. That area should have a sandy bottom compared to the rest of the lake.
Also keep in mind that many of Akron's raw sewage overflows go into the canal south of Summit Lake. Most of it probabaly bypasses Nesmith but I'm sure some nasties flow into the lake at the canal/Nesmith connection on Carnegie.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Were you a memeber Hiloma Beach Club? my wife was asking just out curiousity being She was in the club.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My dad has fished it a couple of times and caught some small gills and a few nice cats. Seen lots of minnows jumping there while driving by. The canal would be good in spring for spawning bass. Fished the canal a couple of times, but only got 1 bass to hit a topwater lure.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Were you a memeber Hiloma Beach Club? my wife was asking just out curiousity being She was in the club.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.yahoo.com[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------

